# how to register ags?



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I started a new thread as the other seemed to die. I am picking up the two AGS Nigerian Dwarf does on Sunday. They are bred to a AGS registered buck. What do I need when I pick these girls up besides their registeration papers, so I can register the kids. :shrug: 

Also the same lady owns the buck as well.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

If you are wanting to register the kids you are going to need the bucks name and registration number. At least that is how it is w/ the boers. Maybe someone else will be able to help you more.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You will need the does papers as well as a ags bill of sale for each of them. If they are bred then they should each come with a service memo as well. 

Congrats on your new goats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Get the papers for the does, a service memo and a bill of sale. If the bill of sale is dated after the date of service then the kids will be in the previous owners herd name. If the bill of sale is dated before the service date the kids will be in your herd name.

YOu dont have to be a member of AGS to transfer ownership of the does but I strongly suggest it. One it is cheeper and two you can have your own herd name for kids who will be born under your ownership.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you, I will be getting a membership with the AGS. 

Stupid question but what is a service memo and where do I get it? The bill of sale and papers will be coming with the girls.

Now the bill of sale just states that they were sold to me on such and such date. Does it need anything else.

Can you tell I am new to this. :GAAH: So much to learn.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the service memo comes with the other papers. It gives the date when the girls were bred (sometimes they dont put that date on there if they are unsure when the goat was bred -- ie pen breeding -- but when they kid you just count back 150 days for the date of service).



I wouldnt get all frazzled by this. The breeder will know what she needs to give you. It is her responsibility to have it all filled out and signed. 


Just make sure you get the bill of sale/transfer the girls registration papers and the service memo.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Stacey but I think we are going to have a problem with the service papers.

The lady I am buying the does from, bought them and the buck from someone else about 2 months ago. Now she has no plans to register any of the kids. So I am not sure that she got the service papers. 

When I pick them up tomorrow I will get what I can and maybe the name/number of the original owner.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So these does were bred before their owner bought them? In that case you would need their previous owner to fill out the service memo and the kids would be in her herd name


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes get the name and number of the original owner. She probably will be the one to get you the service memos -- unless they werent bred until they went to that lady's house.


Make sure you do get a bill of sale/transfer though. 

Did this lady ever transfer the goats into her name? if not then see if you can get a new transfer from the original owner so you dont have to pay 2 transfer fees.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

They were bred when she bought them, she bought several does and the buck. No she never transfered them to her name and does not plan to. She told me that she has no interest in having papered goats, they were bought as pets and she never plans to transfer them or register the kids from them. She also advised that she is now selling the buck to a friend.

I should be able to get the previous owners info hopefully. I printed out a bill of sale and service memo to take with me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

make sure you get the transfer papers she received when she purchased the the does and buck. 

smart of you to get the papers printed out. You will need two service memos and two bills of sale/transfers one for each goat. 

see if she will let you date teh bill of sale BEFORE the date of breeding. because if she doesnt then you might have to purchase a herd name for her. Depends -- I would also call AGS. they great to talk to and know what you need and what should be done once the kids are born etc.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You will need...

-the does registration papers or applications
-a transfer for each doe and for each owner before you that is NOT right on the papers. So if the owner on the papers is XXX then the person that signs the transfer to YYY is XXX, then if YYY sells to ZZZ....YYY needs to sign the transfer that will be going into ZZZ's name. Hope that's not to confusing, I know it's confusing me!
- AND a breeding memo for each doe

You're going to need a transfer from this owner and then a transfer for the owner before her and you'll have to send in two transfers to AGS and pay for each. If she doesn't have a transfer for herself then the owner before her needs to get one. Also, what you should do is contact Amy from AGS(visit website for email) http://americangoatsociety.com/ Tell Amy the previous owner bought the goats bred then sold them to me etc. Then, PRINT your conversation email with Amy and send the emails in with everything else so they can get a feeling for what's going on and can help you out.

I once had a doe that didn't have a transfer for 2 owner's ago, but had a transfer from the owner after then and they still let me transfer them into my name.

Anywho, hope this all works out easily for ya! I know it's confusing!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what the price for registered one, PB, ND doe? (sorry to interupt)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what is the price for a registered nigerian dwarf? or what is the price to register one?


prices vary depending on quality. Average is 150-350 with some great does 600-1,000

price to register is like 4.00 for a doe and I think 6.00 for a buck it goes up when they get older though.

transfer is 2.50 these are prices for members.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

whoops! i meant to register one. thanks!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Best thing I can tell you to do is try contacting the previous owner of the buck and see if its possible they'll give you a breeding memo. Then date the papers of when you bought the doe to before she was bred or possibly bred. That way the kids will take your herdname and you'll need nothing else to register them.

If you cannot get ahold of the previous owner then you could try seeing if the lady would sign you over a breeding memo for the buck and allow you to pay fees to get him in her name. Still date the transfers for your does to before they were bred so the kids take your name. If you can't date them before they were bred then the kids will have to take her herdname. If she won't register a herdname then their names would begin with "The" instead of a herdname. Hope this helps.

I don't understand why people won't keep up with registration. Why spend top dollar on registered goats just to toss their papers?


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Update: I was able to get all papers needed to transfer ownership to me as well as service memo's on both does. 

Thank you all for the information as I would not have known what was needed and be able to advise the seller what I needed when I picked the girls up. She made contact with original owner and got all the papers in order.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats just awesome!!! love it when confusing things like that actually work out


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad to hear that mistyblue!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad it all went so smoothly for you. Good luck with your new goatlies!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, I was worried that it would not all pull together.

It really is alot of information to learn, and is very confusing at the same time.

Now that I have their papers in front of me, should I post them.


----------

